# BATTERIES IN THE ENGINE.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I read more and more about guys putting batteries in thier engine. I was thinking how many guys run thier engine with out rolling stock? 

I was thinking of putting batteries in my engine just big enough to power the engine alone. And use them for making up trains. 

Then once the train is made up, being able to switch to a batter car to run around the layout with longer run times. 

What do you think?


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ 

If you examine the RCS product line, you will note that the charging jack they provide allows a charger to be inserted or a plug from a battery car. In other words, the gear to do what you have asked is there now and fairly widely used. 

In my loco fleet, all my locos are self contained with batteries in the loco. If you go to the trouble of putting batteries and RC gear in the loco, might as well put in big enough batteries to run with, at least for a while. 

Those who run their trains in a continuous loop for hours will find the need for a battery car to backup the loco (isn't that why many use interchangeable quick charging tool batteries?), Those of us who use our locos in operating sessions to do switching normally find that the charge lasts through a 2-3 hour ops session. 

In short, I think you should do it ... it makes your locos look better and perhaps as a secondary advantage, your turntable can be shorter! 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi JJ. 

I do indeed make something that does exactly what you want to do. 

The part is # BIK-U3v2 
You can read about it here: http://www.rcs-rc.com/PDF/Accessories/Prices/Accessories.pdf 
Plus instructions here: http://www.rcs-rc.com/PDF/Accessories/Instructions/Install_kits/BIK_U3_6v2.pdf 

I hope it helps you.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ 
I have my RCS unit in my GP 9 and slug as extra as my traveling train , see Donnys thread. 
I have two Radio shack 8 battery AA holders that can slip in through the top of the loco.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 9 amp/hour batteries in my GP-9 and SD-45. My F-3's will have between 8 and 9 amp/hour batteries in them. My NW-2 only has room for 4.5 amp/hours. No trailing cars for me.


----------



## craigcoffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill: 

What kind of batteries are you using that will fit in your GP-9 & give you 9 AH??


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, you need to spend a bit more time in my both at the convention or next month in Ontario at the BTS. I ALWAYS put batteries in the loco, and have for literally hundreds and hundreds (thousand?)of installs. Ask questions where I have visual aids available. I have been selling the RCS battery install kits for over 5 years.I sold out of the kits completely at the Arizona National convention. It is very possible to fit large 3-4 hour batteries, the installation kit, speaker, RCS or AIRWIRE throttle, and sound system in almost all locos. With the addition of the battery install kit, the onboard batteries provide many hours of running, the trail car set of batteries is an auto switch over, and provides many additional hours of run time. Most clients do not bother with trail cars, and run on internal loco power most of the time, but the option is always there. Using batteries in a trail car only is simply not the best solution and certainly not the cleanest solution, especially when tool type packs a re used as their form factor is generally larger and inconvenient to hide etc. On board fuel is the only way to go, allows easy light running, easy helper or pusher service and much more. Look forward to seeing you in /Ontarion 

Jonathan


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ 
Jonathan has done TWO installs for me and I'm very pleased with them. A Bachmann Connie and an Accucraft C19. Everything in the engine. He can really help you with this.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I use 2 sets of 4/3a-faux batteries. Each set is 4/5 A/H. You csan find them on the internet. There are also 4/3a-fau batteries. They are only 4.2 A/H but are usually less expensive.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

I've got everything self contained in my Gp9 thanks to TOC. I also have a extra battery car (LGB box car) that provides an 2 extra sets of plug in batteries. I get 3 hours or so with each set, so I get a total run time of over 9 hours with all three sets. I've never had a problem running out of batteries.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

John J, 
I do exactly what you're considering. My USA Trains GP7 has 12V 3.3Ah batteries onboard that I like to use inside on my modest sized layout for switching. It provides plenty of power and speed for the little layout and when fully charged will provide power all night. I like 12V for switching since it improves the slow speed running used in switching - just more realistic. But when I go outside to my much larger (300' mainline run) layout I like to hook up a 14.4V 10Ah battery car (see picture). I can run long trains all day with this set-up. I have made provisions on the engine so that I have one set of connectors for my charging jacks and another set of connectors for the battery car (you can see my connectors from the battery car to the engine in the picture). I have to throw my power switch to select either onboard power or battery car power.....that way I can't cross the batteries. 








Brian B. 
DT&I 1980ish


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

My 3.8 AH battery runs my Mallet for around 3 hours. When it runs down, it only takes a moment to change it and go another 3 hours. There's lots more space in the tender for an even bigger battery!


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

I use onboard batteries with my RCS system because I don't want to be stuck with the same car trailing my engine when I have an operating session.


----------



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

...I use through-wires in cars so I can have variety... 


 


the battery car on this train is 5 cars back. I would like to install receivers in all the locos that have the space..eventually, but I keep spending the money on engines


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you mainly track power? 

Just put batteries and receivers in a couple engines. They make great accessories for track-powered layouts!


----------



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 05/19/2008 7:34 AM
Are you mainly track power? 
Just put batteries and receivers in a couple engines. They make great accessories for track-powered layouts!




Sorry hope you're asking me that. No I'm battery only. But yes battery locos are a great boon on track powered layouts I used them on my 0-scale garden layout for track-cleaning duty. I'm in the UK so they were very, very busy!!


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm in the process of doing my first Loco installation. I'm using Airwire and a sound trax sound module. 
I have to fit all of this into a Baldwin S-4. So far so good. Oh and I am using a 12v 1.5 ah gell cell(until I can get a bigger ah gell cell. 
Rod


----------

